# Only 8 weeks to go!



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

I received word from the dealership yesterday that my 2012 TT S-line in misano red is expected to reach the port on Nov. 14th. So, roughly 8 weeks to go until I pick it up. I can't wait!

This is painful! But at least I know it has been built.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

That would drive me nuts! Post pics when you get it.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

i dont know how you guys do it.. i would breakdown so quickly if i knew i had to wait for my car.. 8 weeks.. i might as well go in to a coma lol


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

My TT is due on Nov 21. I feel your pain and appreciate the excitement of it all. At least we both know the date of Car-Christmas now.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh wait a sec..... 
Both our cars are coming on the same boat. Mine is also due in port on the 14th. It's due at my dealer on the 21st.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Oh wait a sec.....
> Both our cars are coming on the same boat. Mine is also due in port on the 14th. It's due at my dealer on the 21st.


 Nice! I'm having the dealer tint the windows before I pick it up. So, I may trail you by a day or so. 

Looks like we'll have Thanksgiving to enjoy our new toys!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

xBassi said:


> i dont know how you guys do it.. i would breakdown so quickly if i knew i had to wait for my car.. 8 weeks.. i might as well go in to a coma lol


 Agreed! And as you can see by me being on this forum, I am not handling my obsession very well.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

yip said:


> That would drive me nuts! Post pics when you get it.


 Will do!


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

hichrishigh said:


> Agreed! And as you can see by me being on this forum, I am not handling my obsession very well.


 You and me both! And I've still got many more weeks until mine arrives. Killing me every time one of you posts pics of your new toys.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> You and me both! And I've still got many more weeks until mine arrives. Killing me every time one of you posts pics of your new toys.


 Same here; order in IS Order Bank! I think when I get a build date, I can breath a sigh of relief. 

In case anyone's interested, "PutTogether" posted a great explanation about how the order process works. 

http://m.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/446810-How-long-does-it-take-AOA-to.....?styleid=12


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> Same here; order in IS Order Bank! I think when I get a build date, I can breath a sigh of relief.
> 
> In case anyone's interested, "PutTogether" posted a great explanation about how the order process works.
> 
> http://m.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/446810-How-long-does-it-take-AOA-to.....?styleid=12


 Thanks - great info. I'm still kicking myself for not scheduling a factory pick-up since mine will arrive late December to Philadelphia, right in time for crap weather.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

neonova6 said:


> Same here; order in IS Order Bank! I think when I get a build date, I can breath a sigh of relief.
> 
> In case anyone's interested, "PutTogether" posted a great explanation about how the order process works.
> 
> http://m.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/446810-How-long-does-it-take-AOA-to.....?styleid=12


 Wow! Great information, indeed. Thank you for posting the link. It helps to subdue the obsession.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

redz9269 said:


> You and me both! And I've still got many more weeks until mine arrives. Killing me every time one of you posts pics of your new toys.


 Fun times!


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

hichrishigh said:


> I received word from the dealership yesterday that my 2012 TT S-line in misano red is expected to reach the port on Nov. 14th. So, roughly 8 weeks to go until I pick it up. I can't wait!
> 
> This is painful! But at least I know it has been built.


We went through this with a car we ordered earlier this year. I'm wondering whether this is the norm with the TT. It seems as though dealers hardly have any in stock.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, it is normal to have to order a TT. It seems that the popularity of the A5 and S5 is crowding out the TT in the dealer's factory showroom order scheme. 

3 more weeks for me.

Oh, and my dealer told me that my car will be arriving to the US via Houston TX.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

I just got word my Volcano Red will be arriving dealership on 12/19. I also told them I would be staging a sit-in in the R8 GT on the dealership floor if they didn't get it checked in and inspected same day.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Awesome. 3 weeks to go for me as well. I do think our TTs are on the same boat as we "speak"!


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you should be able to do the R8 sit in regardless. Don't forget to stop off and get your favorite coffee first.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Well.....
I just got an email from my sales person. My car is expected at the dealership the week of Dec 5. That's two weeks further out than expected. 

The wait is excruciating.:banghead:


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a 3 month wait as of last week.

Decided to remodel my garage as I gota do something to take my mind off the wait....


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

HighGs said:


> I think you should be able to do the R8 sit in regardless. Don't forget to stop off and get your favorite coffee first.


 
Sat in the R8 convertible this summer - Volcano Red and why I order my RS that color. Visited the R8 GT Friday when I got my updated delivery date. I will definitely have breakfast and coffee in the GT on 12/19 until they get my car inspected - and do they really want me hanging out in a $225K car with my coffee? If I'm there too long it'll be a Philly cheese steak delivered there for lunch as well.

For those beechin' about the wait for their cars I can sympathize but imagine an almost 5 month wait.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Well.....
> I just got an email from my sales person. My car is expected at the dealership the week of Dec 5. That's two weeks further out than expected.
> 
> The wait is excruciating.:banghead:


Oh no! I hope that I don't get the same!

I noticed that my dealership has a TTS Roadster with the brown interior and silver exterior. If they tell me I'm delayed I may just change it and grab the TTS.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Update! 

The dealership confirmed that we are still on target for delivery. My TT arrives at the port in Houston on Monday and I should get it late next week or shortly thereafter.

The wait is almost over! I'm in a frenzy in the meantime.


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

hichrishigh said:


> Update!
> 
> The dealership confirmed that we are still on target for delivery. My TT arrives at the port in Houston on Monday and I should get it late next week or shortly thereafter.
> 
> The wait is almost over! I'm in a frenzy in the meantime.


Congrats, wish mine was here! When did you order yours? When did you place your order and when did it move from there to Production? Thanks!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks!

I'll break it down for you with the little amount of information I got. I pretty much stayed out of the dealership's hair. Or at least that is my perspective. They may think I was a pain for all I know. 

August 23rd - Order placed

September 15th - Order released to the manufacturer, dealer said, "After this stage, they will release the TT to production."

October 3rd - Dealer said, "ooohhhhhhhh!!!! ETA to the port.......nov14!!"

November 11th - Dealer confirmed we are on target.

As you can see, not a ton of information, but overall it's about 12 weeks from order placement to the port in Houston. He told me it would take a couple days for the TT to get to the dealership in Austin, TX.

Hope this gives you a little bit of a bird crumb trail.


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

hichrishigh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll break it down for you with the little amount of information I got. I pretty much stayed out of the dealership's hair. Or at least that is my perspective. They may think I was a pain for all I know.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Don't forget to give us some pics when you get her! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Did it arrive yet? Inquiring minds want to know. Mine appears to be arriving on the next boat right after yours. Delivery should be the week of the 5th! I'm so excited!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Did it arrive yet? Inquiring minds want to know. Mine appears to be arriving on the next boat right after yours. Delivery should be the week of the 5th! I'm so excited!


Not yet! Painful! I followed up with the dealership via email on Wednesday and he gave me the cryptic response of, "we have the VIN!" and provided the number. 

After scouring the Internet, I think that means it's at the port and should be clearing customs and transported to the dealership. I also found that it could take up to 5 days for processing at the port to take place.

Today makes the 5th day since it was scheduled to arrive at the port.........


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, here's the thing. According to my dealer as of this morning, My TT (which was ordered on August 19th) is scheduled to arrive at port on the 21st, be cleared for the carrier on the 28th, and arrive in St. Louis the week of Dec 5. I have a fealing that your TT might be on the exact same boat.

My previous information was that it would arrive at port on 11/16, be released to the carrier on 11/22. 

Having the VIN doesn't mean its in port. I've had my vin for a couple of weeks now.

Just a little while longer. Good things come to those that wait!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Well, here's the thing. According to my dealer as of this morning, My TT (which was ordered on August 19th) is scheduled to arrive at port on the 21st, be cleared for the carrier on the 28th, and arrive in St. Louis the week of Dec 5. I have a fealing that your TT might be on the exact same boat.
> 
> My previous information was that it would arrive at port on 11/16, be released to the carrier on 11/22.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. You're right, good things do come to those who wait.

I think I will stop by the dealership tomorrow and pin him down for details! If he's purposefully withholding information to string me along, then I have a few words to say!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

hichrishigh said:


> Thanks for the info. You're right, good things do come to those who wait.
> 
> I think I will stop by the dealership tomorrow and pin him down for details! If he's purposefully withholding information to string me along, then I have a few words to say!



Thanks to the link that Mike posted in the other thread on how to track your vehicle, I think I've found the vessel that my TT may have been on, the Cougar Ace. It was docked in Houston in the early morning of the 17th and left today.

I also found that another vessel is due to dock on the 21st. So, there may be 2 separate vessels.

We shall see! I'll keep you posted on what I hear.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

My car was suppose to be on that boat too. Apart from sounding awesome it also seemed familiar...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BETsPFeluUM


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

$øK said:


> My car was suppose to be on that boat too. Apart from sounding awesome it also seemed familiar...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BETsPFeluUM


That's right! I do remember hearing about that. Those poor Mazdas!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

$øK said:


> My car was suppose to be on that boat too. Apart from sounding awesome it also seemed familiar...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BETsPFeluUM


EEEEEEK!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Well, here's the thing. According to my dealer as of this morning, My TT (which was ordered on August 19th) is scheduled to arrive at port on the 21st, be cleared for the carrier on the 28th, and arrive in St. Louis the week of Dec 5. I have a fealing that your TT might be on the exact same boat.
> 
> My previous information was that it would arrive at port on 11/16, be released to the carrier on 11/22.
> 
> ...


MGTT,

I'm thinking your TT is on the Camellia Ace which has an ETA to the port on the 22nd, originally scheduled for the 21st.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=319579000

you may already know this, but thought I'd share my findings just in case. 

Chris


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

$øK said:


> MGTT,
> 
> I'm thinking your TT is on the Camellia Ace which has an ETA to the port on the 22nd, originally scheduled for the 21st.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I was having trouble figuring it out, tbh. I got lost in all of the codes and junk. But, it is cool to track the ship! It's located just east of the Everglades right now! HURRY UP DAMMIT!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Camillia Ace now 12 1/2 hours from the port of Houston. Come on baby!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Camillia Ace has dropped anchor, just outside of the bay. This must be because she's a bit early.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Camillia Ace has dropped anchor, just outside of the bay. This must be because she's a bit early.


Ooh! It's now entering the bay!

I'm still waiting for word on mine.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Camellia Ace docked yesterday around noon central time. I'm now certain that she's a cargo vessel carrying loads of cars. 

The image below is from Google Maps, via the webset marinetraffic.com. Obviously, the vessel shown in the image is not Camellia Ace. It's not a live satellite image. But, this is where she's currently docked. And, there are hundreds of cars east in the lots. Proof positive that this is indeed a dock for unloading lots of new cars!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Camellia Ace docked yesterday around noon central time. I'm now certain that she's a cargo vessel carrying loads of cars.
> 
> The image below is from Google Maps, via the webset marinetraffic.com. Obviously, the vessel shown in the image is not Camellia Ace. She's blue and white. But, this is where she's currently docked. And, there are hundreds of cars east of her.


Yep! I discovered that as well. Cougar Ace was also docked at the same location which is why I still think there's hope that my TT was on that vessel. Either way, it's just around the corner! 






Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm shocked that your dealer can't determine where you TT is. What's the deal?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

My dealer just confirmed that my TT arrived at dock. Its still scheduled to be released to the carrier on the 28th.

I just bet that yours is at the dock too.

*** Edit*** Camellia Ace has now left the dock and is heading out to sea.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Sweet! I checked in with the sales guy today and he said it hasn't arrived at the dealership and he is not sure what day they will get it. He did say that as soon as it arrives he will get it through inspections ASAP.

I agree with you. I don't get why he can't be more specific.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Ok - I just got off the phone with Audi of America...

Here is what they told me:

Production began 10/22
Shipped 11/7
ETA to port 11/25
Release to carrier 12/1
Arrives at dealership 12/5

Now, why the dealership couldn't tell me this... who knows.

She did say they are estimates and can be change by a few days. So, perhaps my TT was indeed on the Camellia Ace that left Houston today.

We shall see! I'll keep you posted.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

hichrishigh said:


> Ok - I just got off the phone with Audi of America...
> 
> Here is what they told me:
> 
> ...




Gah! Mine was supposed to start on Oct 24 but is apparently still listed as in production


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Gah! Mine was supposed to start on Oct 24 but is apparently still listed as in production


It's the long priming process!:laugh:


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Its still scheduled to be released to the carrier on the 28th.


Another step down as of today!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Gah! Mine was supposed to start on Oct 24 but is apparently still listed as in production


Uh oh. My RS was scheduled to start production on 11/21. I wonder what the holdup with yours is and if mine will suffer a similar fate. 

Did you order any options similar to mine? I know the Titanium package was delaying some builds, but maybe that's fixed now.

- Jeremy -


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I received word that my car should arrive at the dealers tomorrow or Wednesday! :thumbup:


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I received word that my car should arrive at the dealers tomorrow or Wednesday! :thumbup:


Awesome!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

My TT is now listed on my dealership's website! 

I just got an email that it will be inspected today or early tomorrow and I will be picking it up tomorrow after work.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

My sales dude is a tease!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

What department/person did you talk with at AoA to get the updates on your car? I need to figure out where mine has disappeared to.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> What department/person did you talk with at AoA to get the updates on your car? I need to figure out where mine has disappeared to.


I spoke with Audi Customer Relations regarding my "ownership experience".

I figured that speaking with any other rep would be about selling the vehicle and I've already been sold. 

So, I went down the path as an owner.

This is directly from their site: "If you currently own an Audi and have questions or concerns about your ownership experience, and would like to speak with a Customer Relations Advocate call *1-800-822-2834* (AUDI), Monday through Friday, 8 am to 9 pm, Eastern Time."


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

That's fantastic! I bet you can hardley contain yourself. I know I'm really struggling.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I find it odd that the dealer would actually show a sold vehicle on their inventory as if it could be purchased by anyone else.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I find it odd that the dealer would actually show a sold vehicle on their inventory as if it could be purchased by anyone else.


I noticed that they do that with every vehicle they sell. They've had 2 TTRS' listed in the past 3 weeks and they were both orders.

I responded to the email he sent with the pic and said, "you better not let any customer even look at it!"

He replied later and said, "We had 4 customers look at it, but we made them blind afterwards."

LOL


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, my wait is finally over. I drove my sweet ride home tonight. Interestingly, it had 29 miles on it when I sat in it the first time. I asked if anyone had driven it, and the answer was an emphatic "No!". Apparently, there is a great deal of driving that takes place from the factory to the dealer.

It is a FANTASTIC car though. I can't wait to see it in the daylight. The night driving experience was amazing. The headlights are absolutely amazing!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Well, my wait is finally over. I drove my sweet ride home tonight. Interestingly, it had 29 miles on it when I sat in it the first time. I asked if anyone had driven it, and the answer was an emphatic "No!". Apparently, there is a great deal of driving that takes place from the factory to the dealer.
> 
> It is a FANTASTIC car though. I can't wait to see it in the daylight. The night driving experience was amazing. The headlights are absolutely amazing!


Congrats! It turns out we both got our TTs on the same day!

Enjoy! I know I will. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

hichrishigh said:


> Congrats! It turns out we both got our TTs on the same day!
> 
> Enjoy! I know I will.
> 
> ...


post pics please! i'm down to the 4 wk range for mine.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> post pics please! i'm down to the 4 wk range for mine.


I'll have pics posted sometime this weekend!

I just took the neighbors for a joy ride. One at a time though. No backseat passengers in this baby!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

hichrishigh said:


> Congrats! It turns out we both got our TTs on the same day!
> 
> Enjoy! I know I will.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! 
I'm going to have a hard time sleeping tonight I think.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got word that mine will be on a ship this Saturday. 

Santa's arriving in a Volcano Red TT this year!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

redz9269 said:


> Just got word that mine will be on a ship this Saturday.
> 
> Santa's arriving in a Volcano Red TT this year!


Awesome!!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Sounds like we will both be on the Cougar Ace which is currently on its way back to Emden to load up. Should be in Davisville around Dec 17 for you, and to Houston for me about 10 days later.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=563329000


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

hey, my TT is supposed to be in Houston around the 27th also...and coming to the northwest...


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I was just informed that my car has arrived in Emden. Now it needs to be transferred to Bremerhaven and prepped for pickup. If I'm super lucky, I may be picking it up next Friday. But likely the week before Chrismas instead. Merry Christmas to me!

- Jeremy -


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I was just informed that my car has arrived in Emden. Now it needs to be transferred to Bremerhaven and prepped for pickup. If I'm super lucky, I may be picking it up next Friday. But likely the week before Chrismas instead. Merry Christmas to me!
> 
> - Jeremy -


It's nice that after your long wait, living close to the factory finally translates to a perk. My boat left Emden in late November and briefly popped up off-shore near Brunswick a few days ago, but won't get to its destination port for another week. I'm currently looking at delivery in early January...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Cougar Ace departed Emden en-route to Davisville about 1pm Pacific time this afternoon. I know there are a few folks on here who should have cars loaded on this ship. Won't be long now! 

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=563329000&header=true


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Cougar Ace departed Emden en-route to Davisville about 1pm Pacific time this afternoon. I know there are a few folks on here who should have cars loaded on this ship. Won't be long now!
> 
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=563329000&header=true


Yes!….of course now I need for it to NOT snow in Philadelphia until she arrives. 
Sorry White Christmas peeps but you can have all the dang snow you want….after I get my car!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

redz9269 said:


> Yes!&#133;.of course now I need for it to NOT snow in Philadelphia until she arrives.
> Sorry White Christmas peeps but you can have all the dang snow you want&#133;.after I get my car!


Like!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Long live this thread!


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Updated schedule for me. Jan 30th is the new date. Which is interesting how the ship arrival date being pushed up a day, translated to a whole week earlier for dealer delivery. ::shrug::
From the time of this posting, that's approximately 6.857 weeks until delivery. 
Rhea Leader is on her way up to Zeebrugge, which I presume to be the last intermediate stop before it goes onto Emdin. Anyone on the West coast with a late Jan / early Feb delivery, their car should be on this ship.


----------



## Wildgift (Jan 30, 2007)

Without getting out the GPS or checking shipping manifests, I know this: my Scuba Blue 2012 TT Roadster is due here in California the first week of January!!

I wish I could know what my iPod options are with no RNS-E...


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Wildgift said:


> Without getting out the GPS or checking shipping manifests, I know this: my Scuba Blue 2012 TT Roadster is due here in California the first week of January!!
> 
> I wish I could know what my iPod options are with no RNS-E...


I have the base Concert stereo. There is no direct iPod control with it at all. The only hope is the Aux in connector right behind the e-brake.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Wildgift said:


> Without getting out the GPS or checking shipping manifests, I know this: my Scuba Blue 2012 TT Roadster is due here in California the first week of January!!
> 
> I wish I could know what my iPod options are with no RNS-E...


Chances are our cars are on the same cargo ship then, the Virgo Leader. It passed through the Panama Canal last weekend (on the night from Friday to Saturday PST) and listed an ETA in San Diego of 12/18. It's due in NorCal the week of 1/2.


----------



## Wildgift (Jan 30, 2007)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I have the base Concert stereo. There is no direct iPod control with it at all. The only hope is the Aux in connector right behind the e-brake.


Right, so I'm thinking that a Dice or Dension is in order. Or, perhaps, a replacement head unit. I want to keep steering wheel controls/sirius; don't care about watching dvd's. Any suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## Wildgift (Jan 30, 2007)

fourtunes said:


> Chances are our cars are on the same cargo ship then, the Virgo Leader. It passed through the Panama Canal last weekend (on the night from Friday to Saturday PST) and listed an ETA in San Diego of 12/18. It's due in NorCal the week of 1/2.


I'm in Los Angeles, and was told to expect an early January delivery, so I think mine is on the next ship


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Wildgift said:


> I'm in Los Angeles, and was told to expect an early January delivery, so I think mine is on the next ship


There's a port hold before the release to the carrier, and some transit time, so 12/18 arrival in San Diego can easily translate to a January delivery time, especially with the holidays.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I live in Germany and I swear you guys will probably get your cars before I get mine. :screwy:

Mine is shipping from Emden to the Bremerhaven port where it will be detailed and I will pick it up. Just seems like it's taking FOR-EV-ER...

Hopefully this Friday or next Monday.

- Jeremy -


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Cougar Ace departed Emden en-route to Davisville about 1pm Pacific time this afternoon. I know there are a few folks on here who should have cars loaded on this ship. Won't be long now!
> 
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=563329000&header=true


This.ship.needs.to.move.faster. Just above the UK as of this evening. Arriving in Brunswick is absolutely going to be 12/22. Which stinks because that means Santa will have to walk. And likelihood of snow in Philly is greatly increased. There may have to be a January road trip South to break her in.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

redz9269 said:


> This.ship.needs.to.move.faster. Just above the UK as of this evening. Arriving in Brunswick is absolutely going to be 12/22. Which stinks because that means Santa will have to walk. And likelihood of snow in Philly is greatly increased. There may have to be a January road trip South to break her in.


I have no idea why it took the long way around. The last ship I was tracking went up to the shipping lane and turned left straight through the English Channel. Gonna be a long transit to the east coast


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I have no idea why it took the long way around. The last ship I was tracking went up to the shipping lane and turned left straight through the English Channel. Gonna be a long transit to the east coast


I've been told there was, as they put it, "weather in the Channel" thus the detour. Sounds like a load of crap to me.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

redz9269 said:


> I've been told there was, as they put it, "weather in the Channel" thus the detour. Sounds like a load of crap to me.


I can understand why they might be a bit cautious given the past history of the ship


----------



## Palladin (Dec 11, 2011)

It appears my Black and Tan is on the same Ship, on its way to northern NJ. My dealer just sent me an update and said it is due in port on Dec. 23 and will be spending Christmas in Davisville.
It's due to the dealer the first week of January. Just hope my first experience with Audi is worth the wait.....


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Palladin said:


> It appears my Black and Tan is on the same Ship, on its way to northern NJ. My dealer just sent me an update and said it is due in port on Dec. 23 and will be spending Christmas in Davisville.
> It's due to the dealer the first week of January. Just hope my first experience with Audi is worth the wait.....


Don't worry. The first time you pull your Audi out of the lot will be an experience to remember. These are fantastic cars. 

"Black and tan". I like that name, but can't stand the taste of them.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I can understand why they might be a bit cautious given the past history of the ship


Hah! I totally forgot about that. That's a pretty epic story. I can't believe it's still sailing.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Palladin (Dec 11, 2011)

Some Day, when your old enough to Drink, you may enjoy the taste.....


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Cougar Ace just popped back up on the grid, just off the coast of Newfoundland. Looks to be on track to make it to Davisville on the 22nd.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

fairly certain mine is on the Dignity Ace, which left Emden on the 16th and will be in Brunswick, GA on the 26th. Still have ETA of 1/9/12.... (MD)


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Still waiting...

Some people think the Spanish are slow workers. But I'm pretty sure that, where *my* car is concerned, the Germans are the slowest people on earth.

- Jeremy -


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

You do know that the TT is manufactured in Hungary, right?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> You do know that the TT is manufactured in Hungary, right?


Yeah, but the Hungarians were quick to build it. The Germans are slow as hell to deliver it 

- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Yeah, but the Hungarians were quick to build it. The Germans are slow as hell to deliver it
> 
> - Jeremy -


Maybe you should have had them ship it via boat! :laugh: Those vehicle carriers are a lot faster than I would have thought; for their sheer size, and mass. 

Meanwhile, Rhea Leader took off from port of Ghent like a bat outta hell; en route to Emden.


----------



## Wildgift (Jan 30, 2007)

Bah. Not sure which ship mine is on, but dealer tells me that delivery is now second or third week in January.


----------



## jonkerns (Oct 31, 2001)

Anybody have a Virgo Leader car that has arrived yet (or gotten a date). Looks like it was in San Diego unloading on the 18th and 19th.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

jonkerns said:


> Anybody have a Virgo Leader car that has arrived yet (or gotten a date). Looks like it was in San Diego unloading on the 18th and 19th.


I haven't. The Virgo Leader was at least 2-3 days behind schedule, so between that, the port hold and transit from San Diego, I suspect I likely won't see my car until late during the week of 1/2, or possibly even the week after. Not that I have concrete data at this point...


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

fourtunes said:


> the port hold


If it's any encouragement, my car had no "port hold" whatsoever. The ship arrived and unloaded at the Port of Houston on a Monday, and my car was at my dealer Tuesday, and delivered on Wednesday. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Palladin (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like the Cougar Ace is about 2 hrs from Davisville, and hopefully docking around 7:30 pm edt.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Palladin said:


> Looks like the Cougar Ace is about 2 hrs from Davisville, and hopefully docking around 7:30 pm edt.


Nice to see it show back up on the grid  Original schedule had it arriving in Houston on the 27th but I bet that'll be closer to the 29th now.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> If it's any encouragement, my car had no "port hold" whatsoever. The ship arrived and unloaded at the Port of Houston on a Monday, and my car was at my dealer Tuesday, and delivered on Wednesday. Keep your fingers crossed.


Well, here's to hoping...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

It's docked!


----------



## Wildgift (Jan 30, 2007)

My dealer told me my car would be here in second or third week of January. Is it on this ship? I am in Los Angeles.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Wildgift said:


> My dealer told me my car would be here in second or third week of January. Is it on this ship? I am in Los Angeles.


You'll need to find out what your port arrival date is and what port your dealer's cars get shipped to


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

That didn't take long, Cougar Ace is already underway and should be in Houston on the 28th. Figure 1 day to unload the cars, 1 day in port, 3 days to get to PDX and I will hopefully have my RS the first week of January


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

FYI, here's a video taken from the inside of one of these vehicle carriers. I knew they were big, but WOW!





As a side note, I feel so betrayed, Rhea Leader is off playing in Bremerhaven and picking up BMW's!!! :face palm: I could hardly believe it, until the irrefutable proof on webcam! There's she is!








http://www.blg.de/en/blg-logistics/service/webcams/webcam-automobile/

Should be fun to search out webcams of other ports on her journey.


----------



## Palladin (Dec 11, 2011)

Has anyone heard from their dealers about their cars recently delivered to Davisville, on the Cougar Ace?


----------



## Wildgift (Jan 30, 2007)

Palladin said:


> Has anyone heard from their dealers about their cars recently delivered to Davisville, on the Cougar Ace?


Bah, no. Not even sure mine is there, and I hate to bug my dealer obsessively. I'm told Los Angeles delivery in 2nd-3rd week of January. My A4 is due to be turned in on 1/17, so I'm hoping to enter in an A4, and leave in a Scuba Blue TT Roadster


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Cougar Ace just popped back up on the radar... should be in the channel and headed to its berth in Houston in about an hour. Won't be much longer now


----------



## Palladin (Dec 11, 2011)

Just heard from my dealer in North Jersey that my car made it to port and will be delivered early next week,


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Palladin said:


> Just heard from my dealer in North Jersey that my car made it to port and will be delivered early next week,


Mine was on same ship- eta to carrier is 12/30 and delivery to Philly early next week.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

What are the last 4 digits of your VINs? Mine is 1035. I'm curious if yours were built along side mine or if yours were much earlier. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> What are the last 4 digits of your VINs? Mine is 1035. I'm curious if yours were built along side mine or if yours were much earlier.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Last 4 of mine - 1070. 

As my sales guy just teased me- I may not have my car yet but I've got a $65K VIN#.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Mine was built back in October, 0921


----------



## Palladin (Dec 11, 2011)

Dont have a Vin# yet but mine was factory inspected on 11/15/11


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

redz9269 said:


> Last 4 of mine - 1070.
> 
> As my sales guy just teased me- I may not have my car yet but I've got a $65K VIN#.


And yours is already in port? Ugh. I could've flown to the States and been driving my car sooner than just picking it up at the port in Germany. That's pretty sad.

I swear they're just joyriding it around the huge parking lots up there, taking their own sweet time to deliver it.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Palladin (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got word my vin# 0038.


----------



## Palladin (Dec 11, 2011)

Great news, Ill be picking up #0038 tomorrow morning a mere 11 weeks and 4 days after ordering it. Have the rest of you heard about your delivery dates?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Palladin said:


> Great news, Ill be picking up #0038 tomorrow morning a mere 11 weeks and 4 days after ordering it. Have the rest of you heard about your delivery dates?


Congrats! That must be some sort of record


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Palladin said:


> Great news, Ill be picking up #0038 tomorrow morning a mere 11 weeks and 4 days after ordering it. Have the rest of you heard about your delivery dates?


Nice! Wow, I think that's the shortest time period that I've seen from any one on here wait between order and delivery! How did your dealer pull that off? Humm, #0038, is your RS a MY2013?

I'm already at 16 weeks, and scheduled to take delivery on the 20th week. Rhea Leader is crossing the big pond now, should be hitting the Panama Canal on January 8th. Though, still no VIN yet; I suppose I could get my dealer to cough it up if I pestered him some more.


----------



## Palladin (Dec 11, 2011)

It's not an RS.  It's a Premium Plus Coupe. Apparently the dealer was able to swap out another dealer's car, ordered for stock, which was placed a month before.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> Nice! Wow, I think that's the shortest time period that I've seen from any one on here wait between order and delivery! How did your dealer pull that off? Humm, #0038, is your RS a MY2013?
> 
> I'm already at 16 weeks, and scheduled to take delivery on the 20th week. Rhea Leader is crossing the big pond now, should be hitting the Panama Canal on January 8th. Though, still no VIN yet; I suppose I could get my dealer to cough it up if I pestered him some more.


16 weeks is nothing. Mine RS is in the 22 wk range due to my custom color. Camilia Ace offloaded in RI on 12/28 and car was loaded onto a carrier today. (I didn't get the VIN until car arrive in port.) Dang holiday is messing up my delivery and I'm guessing the earliest I'll have it is 1/3.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> 16 weeks is nothing. Mine RS is in the 22 wk range due to my custom color. Camilia Ace offloaded in RI on 12/28 and car was loaded onto a carrier today. (I didn't get the VIN until car arrive in port.) Dang holiday is messing up my delivery and I'm guessing the earliest I'll have it is 1/3.


1-3 is right around the corner redz! And I'm sure it will be worth the wait. I'm looking forward to seeing your pics. Remind me what other options you selected; did you do the aluminum trim?


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> 1-3 is right around the corner redz! And I'm sure it will be worth the wait. I'm looking forward to seeing your pics. Remind me what other options you selected; did you do the aluminum trim?


 
Volcano red, tech pkg, sports pkg, heated seats. Only options I passed on were Alcantara, carbon fiber and wing delete.

Definitely worth the wait, although even longer than the 22wks I mentioned- totaled my '05 TT in Nov'09 and was unimpressed with the '09 thru '11s so I held out for Audi to bring US the RS and have been driving an A4 or a Toureg TDI since, both a let down after 8 yrs as a TT driver.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Ugh, feels odd to not have a ship to track anymore. Wish we could track the trucks too


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Ugh, feels odd to not have a ship to track anymore. Wish we could track the trucks too


Ughh, tell me about it. Rhea Leader popped up once in the Archipelago islands early this morning, but I think that's it until it reaches the Panama Canal some time next Friday...


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

I'm watching the Frontier Ace, which is off the coast of Cape May right now and will be in Brunswick in a couple of days. All to make it back north (MD) in a week or so for delivery!


----------



## Wildgift (Jan 30, 2007)

neonova6 said:


> Ughh, tell me about it. Rhea Leader popped up once in the Archipelago islands early this morning, but I think that's it until it reaches the Panama Canal some time next Friday...


Sounds like this may be the one for my roadster. Delivery said to be 2d--3rd week this month!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Finally got an update, my car didn't get loaded onto a truck until the 4th so looks like early next week for me. This has to be the most drawn out order evar.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Finally got an update, my car didn't get loaded onto a truck until the 4th so looks like early next week for me. This has to be the most drawn out order evar.


You and me both. In an ironic twist of fast, the Phantom black w/black-red wheels coming into my dealership (arrived on same ship as mine) arrived last night - then I met the guy at Starbucks - small world. It's prompted me to want to go give my sales guy and the sales manager a serious beat down. It would appear that my car didn't get loaded onto a truck until today.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

redz9269 said:


> You and me both. In an ironic twist of fast, the Phantom black w/black-red wheels coming into my dealership (arrived on same ship as mine) arrived last night - then I met the guy at Starbucks - small world. It's prompted me to want to go give my sales guy and the sales manager a serious beat down. It would appear that my car didn't get loaded onto a truck until today.


It certainly feels like we are getting exclusive treatment  Although it doesn't really seem like the dealership has any control over what happens at the port. I'm just hoping for quick turnaround once the car actually arrives at the dealership.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It certainly feels like we are getting exclusive treatment  Although it doesn't really seem like the dealership has any control over what happens at the port. I'm just hoping for quick turnaround once the car actually arrives at the dealership.


Mine just arrived -got at call at 645p from my sales guy. I told him if he was jerking my chain that I was going to hurt him in ways he had never dreamed of. They pulled her into the showroom for me. Sister car, Phantom Black with red/black wheels right behind. I'm picking mine up tomorrow noon - the black on is getting the 3M treatment before being picked up.

Dealership has very lithe control but could have been more on top of things - I called to tell them the car was in port and kept calling to check on the status. And they kept saying Long Island when it's Rhode Island that they come into. Doh! 

Hoping yours arrives tomorrow.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics!


Pics posted on the bottom of TT-RS Finally Here thread.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Wildgift said:


> My dealer told me my car would be here in second or third week of January. Is it on this ship? I am in Los Angeles.


Do you have a specific ship loaded or port arrival date? Mine was loaded on the Dec 21's and is bound to arrive in San Diego Jan 18th. The only ship with that schedule was Rhea Leader. I think your roadster is probably on the same ship.  If that's the case, (YEAH for ship buddies!), ahem, she's somewhere in the big pond at the moment. Barring any delays by the all mighty Calypso she's due in Cristobal, Panama Sunday afternoon. I would have expected her to back within range, but that's not the case this very moment.

Rhea Leader Tracking

What did you order WG???


----------



## Wildgift (Jan 30, 2007)

neonova6 said:


> Do you have a specific ship loaded or port arrival date? Mine was loaded on the Dec 21's and is bound to arrive in San Diego Jan 18th. The only ship with that schedule was Rhea Leader. I think your roadster is probably on the same ship.  If that's the case, (YEAH for ship buddies!), ahem, she's somewhere in the big pond at the moment. Barring any delays by the all mighty Calypso she's due in Cristobal, Panama Sunday afternoon. I would have expected her to back within range, but that's not the case this very moment.
> 
> Rhea Leader Tracking
> 
> What did you order WG???


I have a Scuba Blue TT Roadster, basic, but with heated seats! Wow, I hope it's earlier; I am supposed to turn in my A4 on the 17th....


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Whoa, ship tracking your TT to delivery?*

I must be green.

Never knew you could get those kind of details (ship names and tracking)!

That is so cool.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> I must be green.
> 
> Never knew you could get those kind of details (ship names and tracking)!
> 
> That is so cool.


Yeah, and it's a lot of fun! I found all my info from the thread below. My dates I got from my dealer, just ask them to copy/paste the audi order status info. The only thing that drives me nuts, is only a dealer can check your status based on your CommNumber. With a BMW you can check it yourself. 
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/f19/official-track-your-vw-delivery-status-germany-thread-7134/


----------



## Wildgift (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok, sounds like I got some good news. Dealer called and will be fedexing me lease documents etc. That suggests that the car has landed in port, because I was told earlier that until the car arrives, they cannot send that stuff.

So, with any luck, I can have it in Los Angeles in time to turn in my current car on the 17th!!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Got the call tonight!

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5547418-My-RS-finally-arrived!


----------

